# How often should an 8wo pup poop?



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

If he is eating fine, he will go when he is ready!! If he had a busy weekend then likely needs some 'down time'. He'll probably go after a good nap. I wouldn't worry too much. I find most of my pups poop about 4 times a day, shortly after each meal and once more for good measure.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

My experience has been....number of meals per day (plus 1) for young puppies under 12 weeks.... as they get older its pretty much the number of meals per day...

I don't panic if there are 1 more or 1 less....but it does make me take notice...


----------

